# Will Nash sets new US Casting record



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

On March 23, 2019 at Kingsville Texas, Will Nash sets a new US casting record that betters his previous 100 gram record by more than 50 feet (previously 816 feet). His new record distance for 100 grams is 873.06 feet.

Rod - Zziplex M427SU
Reel - Chief Xtreme 530CXS (AKA Will Power)
Line - 0.25mm minimum
Shockleader - 0.65mm minimum
Casting Weight - 100 grams


Will's record distances are:

100 gram - 873.06 feet
125 gram - 863.5 feet 
150 gram - 861.0 feet
175 gram - 833.19 feet


Will is the first in US recorded casting history to cast each of the four weights over 800 feet.


A big congratulations to Will Nash !


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is a nice article.

https://www.caller.com/story/sports/outdoors/2016/03/26/long-casters-compete-for-pride-and-bragging-rights/91488584/


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Congrats to all who competed


----------

